# Photography in the Palouse



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2014)

I noted that there is a photography event and workshop right on my back doorstep in the Palouse, which is the name that we use when referring to the area South of Spokane, Washington. The Palouse river winds its way thru the hills, so that might be the reason for the name.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/workshops/palouse___a_lula_podas_workshop.shtml

The rolling hills have huge wheat crops, with special combines that can climb the steep hills as well as run at a steep angle on the sides of the hills. Its not Kansas, but there is wheat as far as you can see, and a good ways beyond. I attended Washington State University in the heart of "The Palouse" many years ago. 

With all the beautiful scenery here locally, I should be spending more time taking photos.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm surprised that the Luminous-Landscape Palouse-workshop is in the middle of August. All of the other workshops I've seen zero-in on June for their Palouse trips. As for myself, this year I'm planning on 5-days in the Colfax area June 16-20. I'm I going to be "missing the boat" by going in the middle of June?


----------



## docsmith (Apr 2, 2014)

August 18-23 is a bit of an odd time. That is the extreme tail end of harvest. They might catch a bit of it, but probably not much. Closer to the hills harvest last, so maybe they are going for where the rolling hills meets the mountains look. Also, all the college kids will be going back to WSU and UI, so it will be a bit of a zoo. The Palouse is great to photograph from mid-May through until the second week of August and then again in winter. You just be just fine June 16-20. You'll be looking at mid-height spring wheat and full height winter wheat. Should be very green. I like mid to late July, you get a mixture of the green and gold (wheat that has already turned).


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 2, 2014)

The timing is interesting, and there are LOTS of folks doing tours and workshops in the Palouse. For those who are making their own trip, check out http://palousemap.blogspot.com/ - Teri Lou has been out there lots of times and sometimes adventuring with a known frame is a good idea.

I love what PODAS offers in their adventures, and I may have to do this one just because it's close (I'd drive rather than fly). Too bad their site is outdated ( http://podas.info ) and it looks like LuLa will be taking it over as of this year. Spending 4+ days with MFD gear will really challenge your willpower to resist.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like Art Wolfe is having his Palouse workshop literally the 3 days prior to the PODAS one - and while half the cost, it doesn't include the hotel, meals or the Phase One gear (which he does use). http://www.artwolfeworkshops.com/n_american.php


----------

